# Link to government web site for entry requirements re covid



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm looking can't find


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Megsmum said:


> I'm looking can't find


Does this help?







Spain Travel Health







www.spth.gob.es


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

blondebob said:


> Does this help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you I couldn't get my brain in gear


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Megsmum said:


> Thank you I couldn't get my brain in gear


And this is what you end up with


----------

